# Mosques around the world



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*The 3 biggest mosques in the world:* flickr.com

*Al Masjid Al Haram - Mecca, Saudi Arabia*


















*Al Masjid Al Nabawi - Madinah, Saudi Arabia*


















*Hassan II Mosque - Casablanca, Morocco (The tallest minaret, 210m)*


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very cool


got any more?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com

*Al Masjid Al Aqsa - Jerusalem, Palestine*


















*Sultan Ahmed Mosque - Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com

*Al Omari Mosque - Beirut, Lebanon*



















*Mohamed Ali Pasha Mosque - Cairo, Egypt*


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mosque Ibrahim Ibin Abdul Aziz Al-Ibrahim* *Caracas, Venezuela.*


















*
The Mosque Ibrahim Ibin Abdul Aziz Al-Ibrahim or Caracas Mosque is a mosque in the El Recreo district of Caracas. It is the second largest mosque in Latin America after the Centro Cultural Islámico Rey Fahd mosque in Buenos Aires, Argentina. The construction of the mosque began in 1989 by Sheikh Ibrahim Bin Abdulaziz. The building was designed by architect Zuhe Fayez. The mosque occupies an area of 5000 m²; its minaret is 113 metres high (the highest in Latin America). The dome is 23 metres high. Construction of the mosque was completed in 1993. The mosque can hold around 3500 worshipers.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosque_of_Sheikh_Ibrahim_Al-Ibrahim


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Rey Fahd Mosque* *Buenos Aires - Argentina*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com

*Al Azhar Mosque - Cairo, Egypt*


















*Putra Mosque - Putrajaya, Malaysia*


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Great thread Casamor 

Baitunnur mosque in Canada :


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Şehitlik-Moschee Berlin in wintertime








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosmonautirussi/369335615/

Ahmadiyya-Moschee in Berlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gertrudk/2914698460/

Merkez-Camii








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michfiel/2457649406/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wikipedia.org

*Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque - Bander Seri Bagawan, Brunei*










*Imam Ali Mosque - Najaf, Iraq*


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

*Faisal mosque in Pakistan :*









*

Abbas mosque in Iraq :*











*Mahmoud mosque in Haifa, Israel :*









*

Koutoubia Mosque, Marrakech, Morocco :*


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

TAZA PIR MOSQUE, BAKU-AZERBAIJAN


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy (May 25, 2008)

BIBI HEYBET MOSQUE, BAKU-AZERBAIJAN


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

nedolessej197 said:


> very cool
> 
> *got any more?*


*Taj-ul-Masaajid / Bhopal / India*










*Jama Masjid / Agra / India*










*Taj Mahal Mosque / Agra / India*










BONUS


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

CasaMor said:


> flickr.com
> 
> *Al Masjid Al Aqsa - Jerusalem, Palestine*


^^ Dome of The Rock is NOT al Aqsa my brother. 



>


^^the Al Aqsa is in the second picture on the left hand site. which the structure is in threat by the aggressive underground activities by the Israeli government.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sanaa, Yemen


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*The Great Mosque in the fortress of Kazan (Kremlin), destroyed by Ivan the Terrible and rebuilt with the aid of Saudi funds.






































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Moscow Muslims pray at the central Mosque during the Uraza Bairam holiday






































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Jama Masjid Mosque, Delhi, India





























































































* *Pearl Mosque, Delhi, India



















Quwwat-ul-Islam Mosque, Delhi, India































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Al Omari Mosque, Beyrouth, Lebanon

















































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Blue Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey

























































































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Shah Mosque - Shah Alam, Selangor, Malaysia





























































































































































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Ubudiah Mosque, Bukit Chandan, Kuala Kangsar, Perak, Malaysia.

















































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Mohamed Ali Pasha Mosque - Cairo - Egypt*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Hassan II Mosque - Casablanca - Morocco















































































































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

* Sheikh Zayed Mosque - Abu Dhabi - United arab Emirates*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*A mosque in Yinchuan, capital of Ningxia, the Hui Muslim Autonomous region of China.









**
Mlau Huasi Mosque, Linxia, China


















*
*Xiaozhaicun, China










Qingzhen Beidasi Mosque, China*










*Tongxin great mosque, China
*

*





















































*
*Najiahu village great mosque, Yinchuan, Ninxia, China*









*Yichuan, Ninxia, China






























*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Süleymaniye Mosque , Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Grand Mosque of Djenné , Mali





















































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Al Nour Mosque , Kuwait
























































































*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Sulimaniyye Mosque (Istanbul)










Aya Sofia (Istanbul)









*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Haram Al Sharif, Jerusalem, Palestine










Taj Mahal , Agra, India









*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Jama Mosque - Masjid-e-Jahan Numa - "Mosque that Commands the World's View", Old Delhi, India


















*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Taj Mahal , Agra, India



































































































*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*CRYSTAL MOSQUE, Terengganu, Malaysia*


















by zairi













































by manhoi


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

very beautiful mosque pix i just have a question: can christians, jews, and people from other religions get into a mosque as well as muslims?


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Persiancat said:


> very beautiful mosque pix i just have a question: can christians, jews, and people from other religions get into a mosque as well as muslims?


Nope, they can't : " Convert ou stay out ! "  : D but actually, if they get permission from muslims and promise to stay calm and act repectfully then they can enter, and if not, they can wander in the esplanade and take photos and arrive till the mosque's door if they want to take pictures of the interior


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Indonesian Ones:

In South Kalimantan:


kalimantanku said:


>


By joko:










Ampelio said:


> MASJID AGUNG KABUPATEN TUBAN


Surabaya Grand Mosque:


Blue_Sky said:


>





numpty said:


> the mosque in puncak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

The big ones in Jakarta:



joko said:


> Al Tien Mosque, Taman Mini-Jakarta :
> 
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9186/1ama43dq.jpg
> ...


Istiqlal Mosque Aerial View, The Largest Mosque in South East Asia:



Blue_Sky said:


>


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Persiancat said:


> very beautiful mosque pix i just have a question: can christians, jews, and people from other religions get into a mosque as well as muslims?


It depends on the country, and sometimes the mosque... But usually visiting a mosque is allowed only between prayers, visitors are also required to wear long trousers and not to wear shoes & women must cover their heads...visitors are not allowed to interrupt praying Muslims, especially by taking photos of them and no loud talk is allowed


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Hassan II Mosque (Casablanca)


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

Great thread guys!!Keep the pictures coming...kay:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The Mohamed Aly mosque in the Citadel, Cairo, Egypt


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Pearl Mosque - Bhopal - INDIA


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sheikh Lotfollah Mosque Isfahan, Iran


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Baadshai Masjid, Lahore, Pakistan


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Kashi Xinjiang China


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Kaaba, Mecca


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Mosques in Khartoum Sudan


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Sources:

Corbis
Skyscrapercity
Alamy
Flickr
Google Images


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Superbes les photos! merci Reda!


----------



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Masjid survived from huge earthquake in Aceh (2004). Subhanallah*










*Jabalur Rahman mosque which is located about 50 meters from the embankment of Situ Gintung sea bank which has broken-down, still standing strong even though most of the surrounding buildings damaged by the heavy flood from the lake at Friday, March 27th 2009*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

beautiful thank you !


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Floating Mosque, MELAKA, M'SIA*









by cahayanika









by w.Girl


















by S_Fitri


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wikipedia.org

*Ketchaoua Mosque - Algiers, Algeria*










*Al Qa'ed Ibrahim Mosque - Alexandria, Egypt*










*Imam Hussain Mosque - Karbala, Iraq*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

A big WOW! So beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Mosques in Russia

Kazan - Mosque the largest










A mosque built by peter the great
in st petersburg









source : flicker
source : jorgetutor


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

lady smith mosque in south africa












source : wikimedia

national mosque of Abuja in Nigeria










source : freewebs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Redalinho said:


>


I like that mowque a lot


----------



## ensarsever (Dec 6, 2008)

Great !!! Immpresivee !!!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana::banana:


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> *ADANA HACI OMER SABANCI MOSQUE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana::banana:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Emir Abdelkader mosque of Constantine (Algeria)*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

great!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Some pretty Mosques of Malaysia*


University Sabah Mosque










Putrajaya









Kuala Terengganu Mosque



















Asyakirin Mosque KLCC


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Al-Bukhary mosque, Kedah / *Malaysia
*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Another one


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Masjid Sultan Ahmad Shah, Kuantan, Pahang/Malaysia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Darul Quran - JAKIM, Kuala Kubu Bharu, Selangor/ Malaysia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Kuantan Mosque



















Wilayah Persekutuan Mosque, KL


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Steel mosque, Putrajaya (U/C)








[/QUOTE]


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

A mosque in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Ketchaoua Mosque - Algiers/Algeria










Sidi-boumedienne Mosque - Tlemcen/Algeria


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mosque. Algeria square, Tripoli, Libya


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

A mosque in Algiers


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Al- Kawthar Mosque, Blida/Algeria


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

The Prophet's (PBUH) Mosque - Al-Madinah Al-Monawwarah/ Saudi Arabia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sultan Omar Ali Saifuddin Mosque, Brunei


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Corniche Mosque, Saudi Arabia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Mosque Blue - Khartoum - Sudan


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Abuja Central Mosque - Nigeria


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Medan Mosque- Sumatra/Indonesia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Masjid Dian al Mahri - Depok - Indonesia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Baitturahman Mosque - Indonesia


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Al-Arkam Mosque Algiers/Algeria


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Amazing! I would love to visit on some of those places! Proud to be 1/4 Muslim.


----------



## no2nk (May 15, 2008)

*Indonesia, Islamic Center Samarinda Kalimantan Timur*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Calgary, Alberta (CANADA)*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/2672388906_af63d2979f.jpg?v=0


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

no2nk said:


>


At night looks really great


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> Baitturahman Mosque - Indonesia


This one is really nice!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

We have a verry large muslim community here in Rotterdam, We even have an Islamic university. (btw. The mayor of Rotterdam is a Moroccan Muslim)


This is the new Essalam Mosque in Rotterdam. Largest in Western Europe and almost finished!










And this is the Mevlama Mosque (Turkish style but fisitors are mixed) in Rotterdam: 

(Turkish style)


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> Masjid Dian al Mahri - Depok - Indonesia


this mosque is known as "Masjid Kubah Emas" by locals, or the Gold Domed Mosque in English due to it's appearance. Unlike other most mosques in Greater Jakarta, entering this one feels like entering an estate, as the whole complex is really large.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Daano said:


> We have a verry large muslim community here in Rotterdam, We even have an Islamic university. (btw. The mayor of Rotterdam is a Moroccan Muslim)
> 
> 
> This is the new Essalam Mosque in Rotterdam. Largest in Western Europe and almost finished!


Are there any Moroccan mosques in Rotterdam?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Hassan II Mosque, Casablanca, Morocco


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Is the Essalam mosque in Rotterdam Moroccan?


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

i thougt there were more Turks then Maroc in rotterdam i know in other cities like amsterdam it is more maroc


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

nurhak said:


> i thougt there were more Turks then Maroc in rotterdam i know in other cities like amsterdam it is more maroc


No, you have more Turkish people in the big city's in The Netherlands..
City's like, Rotterdam, Amsterdam, The Hague..

You have only more Marocans in the 4th largest city of The Netherlands, thats Utrecht..

Nice Mosques btw..


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sultan Qaboos Grand Mosque/ Oman


----------

